# Juan



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey friends,

Any of you see this yet? A bit raunchy, eh?

It's a Danish version of Don Giovanni. Looks...great! Though I don't normally like updated classics, but this might be interesting, to say the least....


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Kieran said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> Any of you see this yet? A bit raunchy, eh?
> 
> It's a Danish version of Don Giovanni. Looks...great! Though I don't normally like updated classics, but this might be interesting, to say the least....


Yup, I posted the trailer somewhere else, can't remember when. I'm of course not going to be able to resist going, but I know I'm going to hate it.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Kieran said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> Any of you see this yet? A bit raunchy, eh?
> 
> It's a Danish version of Don Giovanni. Looks...great! Though I don't normally like updated classics, but this might be interesting, to say the least....


Oh yes, how could we not be curious about this? I'll have to go, for sure, especially because of all the beautiful females...


----------

